# What species of gecko?



## jsheffield (Sep 26, 2019)

My sister lives in Brooklyn, NY, and just sent me a text saying that she found a lizard on her wall...




I know enough to identify it as a gecko, but don't know what kind... any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 26, 2019)

She said it's about 2.5 inches long

J


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 26, 2019)

We had some very similar looking when I lived in Florida and we called them house geckos. When I Google house gecko it pops up "Mediterranean house gecko". Whatever kind he is chances are he can save you some money on your car insurance......


----------



## method89 (Sep 26, 2019)

My guess,and it's only a guess is:

Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus — Four-striped Bent-toed Gecko

That must be an escaped cb baby...


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't know the species either, but that is pretty cool.


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 26, 2019)

It is pretty cool... She had another one show up in her kitchen two years ago on Christmas Eve.

I told her it must be from someone keeping them in one of the adjoining houses....

Jamie


----------

